# What photo eqp. are you using?



## Sergio Hart

First, hello from Rio de Janeiro to you all! I'm new to WUS and would very much appreciate to know how you guys manage to take such beautiful pics. What equipment are you using (cameras, filters, special backgrounds, lenses, ilumination tents...)? Thanks for sharing!


----------



## StufflerMike

Post moved. The sub forum "Images" is for images only.


----------



## SN13

I'm using an old Sony Alpha NEX-F3 (12mp) with manual lens adapters off Amazon and old Minolta, Konica, etc. Manual Lenses off Ebay.

A solid tripod with a lot of movable axis, is important as well.

Natural Light is your friend.... if you don't have enough light, use a long exposure (This is where the tripod becomes INVALUABLE).

Here's a hand-held shot I took with a manual focus lens.









Hope this helps!


----------



## jideta

for reference:
Nikon D600 
Usually Nikkor 55mm 2.8 micro or 35mm f2D for watches
all else 50mm 1.4G
tripod and one light/umbrella
Nikon S2 Nikkor 50mm SC 1.4 for film

but seriously, its not the camera


----------



## SN13

jideta said:


> for reference:
> Nikon D600
> Usually Nikkor 55mm 2.8 micro or 35mm f2D for watches
> all else 50mm 1.4G
> tripod and one light/umbrella
> Nikon S2 Nikkor 50mm SC 1.4 for film
> 
> but seriously, its not the camera


The camera is the least important part of the equation.

1st. Lighting.
2nd. Lenses.
3rd. Stable-Platform
4th. Camera.

In that order, in my opinion.


----------



## JEV

SN13 said:


> In that order, in my opinion.


It's not the bow and arrow, it's the Indian! And the Indian seems to be missing from your list .

Anyway, there are numerous things more important than the camera. Light, quality even more than quantity (you can always add more), a good idea of what you actually want to show, lots of things.


----------



## kae0z

I'm using a Canon EOS 5D Mark III, either for work purposes (product photography, editorials, ambient pics at our start up) or privately (vacation, food pics). I have a lense that came with it (24-70mm) and an old one (50mm 1.8f) that was pretty cheap. I also have a spare Canon EOS 600D which was my first before I got the Mark III. If I need flashlights (product photography or certain editorials) I use Walimex (some model with 600 watts). Other than that I rent lenses if I need it for specific photography (wide angle for interior, ultra wide angle for smaller rooms or astrophotog, macro for jewelry shots)


----------



## EDL7

Great water watch shot!


----------



## Baham

Sony a6300 and 4 lenses


----------



## cuthbert

I only shoot film and I've old SLRs from the 70s and 80s mostly, but also a 1939 Leica IIIb.

At the moment I am overusing a beatiful Pentax LX with a small kit of K lenses, including a K50 mm f1.2.


----------



## Baham

I love my canon 5D. But find myself taking a Sony a6300 when I travel.


----------



## phoobo

Fuji x-Pro 2, came out not long ago, big improvement over the 1 and easy to carry around. APS-C. Have some watch pics, will post.


----------



## tzakiel

I have a Nikon D7100 and 24-70 2.8 lens. The lens was very sharp on my FX camera but I can't help but notice a little back focus now with the D7100. And I kind of miss the creamy background and low noise of FX.


----------



## Rigger73

Canon 300D and Canon 7D + Polaroid battery grip.

Canon 18-55, Canon 70-300, Sigma 105 macro, Tamron 18-200, Tamron 10-24, Sigma 150-500. Kenko x2 multiplier.

Various Cokin P Grad filters, screw in UV filters, and a Polarising filter.

Remote and wireless shutters.

Affinity Photo software - (obviously for post processing at home)

Big fecking Tamrac Expedition 8 bag to carry it all.


----------



## SilverKast

I have a Nikon D4s and a lot of telephoto lenses, I usually shoot sports for my kids. I also have a Fujifilm X100T, which I want to mess around with using for some watch pics as it has a macro feature built in. Going to have to do some playing around to get the hang of it as taking pics of watches is not something I'm accustomed to at all!


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

I use Nikon DSLRs. Don't have a macro lens anymore so most of my watch photos are taken with the old Nikon 75-150mm lens form 1980 with the now discontinued Nikon 4t close up lens mounted to the front of the lens. And I use a tripod and external flash aimed at the ceiling to bounce the light and make it look like natural lighting.


----------



## SwilsonFL

I've shot Nikon for years, started with film while in school. The same lens I started with then is the one that I still go to most, the 50mm f1.8. Amazing little lens, tough and affordable. I find myself using my iPhone and GoPro more than the DSLR these days though. With a good editing app like VSCO, you can do most from a mobile device or tablet. I even edit images from my DSLR on my iPhone (via Wifi dongle on the Nikon).


----------



## rudesiggy

Panasonic Lumix GM5. It was the smallest mirrorless I could find with wifi/NFC and a built-in viewfinder (which I stopped using). You can check out some shots at @sigberto on Instagram (I'm too new to link).

I had a bigger SLR system, but made a full switch after a decade with Canon because I wanted to take my camera traveling more. I can fit my little GM5 and four lenses in a camera bag the size of a lunchbox, about what it took just for my old camera and one lens. With a small fixed lens, I can fit the camera in a jacket pocket and take it around the city any time. The GM5 is on the Micro Four Thirds lens system, so I actually use mostly Olympus Zuiko lenses, usually the fixed 25mm and 45mm f/1.8 lenses. I also have a Panasonic Zoom. If I started shooting watches, I'd immediately get a macro lens, which I only have for my older camera, and some basic desk-photo-lighting equipment.


----------



## rudesiggy

SilverKast said:


> I have a Nikon D4s and a lot of telephoto lenses, I usually shoot sports for my kids. I also have a Fujifilm X100T, which I want to mess around with using for some watch pics as it has a macro feature built in. Going to have to do some playing around to get the hang of it as taking pics of watches is not something I'm accustomed to at all!


I've tried for ebay and for fun. It's frikken' hard! You need perfect lighting to avoid reflections, and I found that a small tri-pod helps a TON. It's a fun challenge if you like photography as a hobbie, more than just for quick shots.


----------



## Rigger73

rudesiggy said:


> Panasonic Lumix GM5. It was the smallest mirrorless I could find with wifi/NFC and a built-in viewfinder (which I stopped using). You can check out some shots at @sigberto on Instagram (I'm too new to link).
> 
> I had a bigger SLR system, but made a full switch after a decade with Canon because I wanted to take my camera traveling more. I can fit my little GM5 and four lenses in a camera bag the size of a lunchbox, about what it took just for my old camera and one lens. With a small fixed lens, I can fit the camera in a jacket pocket and take it around the city any time. The GM5 is on the Micro Four Thirds lens system, so I actually use mostly Olympus Zuiko lenses, usually the fixed 25mm and 45mm f/1.8 lenses. I also have a Panasonic Zoom. If I started shooting watches, I'd immediately get a macro lens, which I only have for my older camera, and some basic desk-photo-lighting equipment.


Good point about size and weights of SLR's. I can't and I won't take my SLR's offshore - due to a too high a risk factor of getting damaged. The roustabouts on the Rigs aren't exactly delicate when they throw your bags into the helicopter baggage compartments.

I did buy a small Canon SX710 for working offshore. We can get some incredible sunsets in some global locations, as well as other sights. The Phone camera just wasn't hacking it well enough. The small Canon gives me control with aperture, shutter speed and ISO. At 20 MP the prints don't come out too badly either - not against the price I paid for it - just over £200 - which in the UK I'll consider a bargain - against the £1000 I paid for the Canon 7D body only.


----------



## Hamstorm

I use a Canon 1DS MARKIII and almost always shoot watches with my 100MM MACRO Canon L series lens. I use alienbees studio strobes and often utilize focus stacking techniques to increase my depth of field.


----------



## Rigger73

Stunning 2nd shot there Hamstorm.


----------



## cvn72

Very nice pictures. They have a very3D look and feel.



Hamstorm said:


> I use a Canon 1DS MARKIII and almost always shoot watches with my 100MM MACRO Canon L series lens. I use alienbees studio strobes and often utilize focus stacking techniques to increase my depth of field.


----------



## SilverKast

Hamstorm said:


> I use a Canon 1DS MARKIII and almost always shoot watches with my 100MM MACRO Canon L series lens. I use alienbees studio strobes and often utilize focus stacking techniques to increase my depth of field.
> 
> View attachment 9077114
> 
> View attachment 9077122


Wow! These are great pictures, I especially like the second and the level of detail. I wish I had a macro lens so that I could attempt something similar


----------



## Bowkill91

Lumix FZ1000, LX100, GH4, Sony NEX7, and Black Magic Pocket Cinema Camera, lot of glass and lots fast glass F.95 to F1.2


----------



## theblotted

Non-watch photos, Leica M8.2 or M3, with Summicron 35 or Voigtlander Super-Wide 15...

































For watches, I prefer a Panasonic GF3 with Leica Macro-Elmarit 45/2.8...


----------



## yankeexpress

iPhone 5S


----------



## Wolfsatz

New Macro Lense with the new kid on the stable. Little editing to compensate for bad lighting.

20160917_195811-COLLAGE by Wolfsatz

20160917_200411-COLLAGE by Wolfsatz


----------



## bjtiger75

I'm using a Nikon D750 with Nikon 105/2.8 Macro for most of my watch shots. I don't have near the skill of some of the gentleman here though.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## czmperbc

I use a bit of everything, old and new! Here is a photo showing some of my cameras, and below the pic is a more detailed list of my equipment.

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland









- Sony Alpha SLT-A57 DSLR

- Sony Alpha A550 DSLR

- Sony Alpha A500 DSLR

- Sony Alpha A200 DSLR

- Sony DSC-H50 ultrazoom

- Minolta Maxxum 700si SLR

- Minolta Maxxum 700si SLR (b)

- Minolta Maxxum 7000 SLR

- Canon AT-1 35mm SLR

- Canon AE-1 35mm SLR

- Cosina CT-1 "Super" SLR

- Asahi Pentax K1000 SLR

- Kodak Duaflex I TLR

- Kodak Brownie Flash Six-20

- Kodak Brownie Target Six-16

- Canon Canonet 28 35mm rangefinder

- Fed 2 (D6) 35mm rangefinder

- Zorki-4 35mm rangefinder

- Yashica Electro 35 GSN 35mm rangefinder

- Minolta Hi-Matic "F" 35mm rangefinder

- Yashica 635 twin lens reflex

- Franka "Solida 1" medium format folder

- Franka Rolfix medium format folder

- Ensign Ranger medium format folder

- Kodak Autographic 1A medium format folder

- Vivitar 35ES rangefinder

- Voigtlander Perkeo 1 medium format folder

- ONDU hand-crafted medium format (6X6) "Pocket Pinhole" camera

- Sony DT 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 SAM lens (a)

- Sony DT 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 SAM lens (b)

- Sony DT 35mm f/1.8 SAM lens

- Minolta Maxxum AF 28mm f/2.8 prime lens

- Minolta Maxxum AF 35-70mm f/4 lens

- Minolta Maxxum AF 50mm f/1.7 prime lens

- Minolta Maxxum AF 50mm f/1.7 prime lens (b)

- Minolta Maxxum AF 135mm f/2.8 prime lens

- Minolta Maxxum AF 100-200mm f/4.5 lens

- Minolta Maxxum AF 100-300mm f/4.5-5.6 APO (D) lens

- Rokinon (Samyang) 8mm f/3.5 MC Fisheye lens

- Canon FD 50mm f/1.8 lens

- Canon FD 50mm f/1.8 lens (b)

- Canon FD 28mm f/2.8 lens

- Canon FD 70-150mm tele lens

- Canon 40mm f/2.8 lens

- Industar 26M LTM 50mm f/2.8 lens

- Industar 61M LTM 53mm f/2.8 lens

- Yashinon DX 45mm f/1.7 lens

- Minolta Rokkor 38mm f/2.7 lens

- Cosina 50mm f/2 lens

- Cosina 80-200mm f/4.5-5.6 lens

- Pentax 50mm f/2 lens

- Pentax 135mm f/2.8 lens

- Manfrotto 715B tripod

- Lowepro Flipside 400 backpack

- Lowepro Adventurer 120 shoulder bag

- Vanguard VGP-13 aluminum case

- Vanguard VGP-3202 aluminum case

- Vertical Battery Grip - VG-B50AM

- Vertical Battery Grip - Minolta VC-700

- Vertical Battery Grip - Ownuser MIG-SA65RB

- Minolta Program 3500xi flash

- Minolta Maxxum 2800 flash

- Canon 199A Speedlite flash

- Hanimex X322 flash

- Vintage Leningrad-7 light meter

- Kodak Brownie Flash six-20 flash gun

- Hugo Meyer Pocket range finder (shoe mount)

- various filters, lens hoods

- Macro reverse-mount adapter (incl. step-up/down rings)

- Triple axis spirit level

- KMZ (FSU) turret viewfinder

- custom "Gordy" wrist straps

- Gariz hand-stitched leather neck strap

- Film developing equipment and various supplies


----------



## Rigger73

I bought this last time I was home, reverse macro lens adaptor. I'm happy enough with the Sigma 105mm Macro lens, but this just gives me a little flexability, and I can use my existing lenses.

Will try some macro photography when I get home, and post up the results. Won't be for a while though - another couple of weeks at sea, then Mrs Rigger is being treated to a winter sun cruise to the Canary Isles.

It won't break the bank either at £45.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/MK-C-UP-El...TF8&qid=1478223682&sr=8-2&keywords=Meike+C-UP


----------



## mdwilson

I have Nikon D7100 with an assortment of lenses but... I find that the Nikon AF 1.8 35mm prime lens takes the best shots. You can buy that Nikon lens for as little as $200.00, worth every penny!


----------



## AlexMachine

Olympus OMD E-M5 have been my go to camera for past 2 years. Ordered last week OMD E-M1 and battery grip and 12-40 f2.8 Pro lens. Other lenses 12-42, 40-150 and 12-50. Still need one good lens, maybe 17mm f1.8.


----------



## ARS

Canon 5D line (owned original through Mark III), assorted prime lenses, and--perhaps most importantly--an assortment of mid-level off-camera lighting options (slaved speedlights, Alienbees strobes...)


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa

I use a canon 5D m3 and a 70D. Mostly I use 70-200 L and a 24-105 L lenses. Always on a tripod for smaller stuff with indirect lighting via a light box And a reflector. (Cardboard box works ).
I use speed lights aimed at home made reflectors.
There's quite a bit of diy stuff if you google macro still life


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa

Also my LG G5 takes an awesome pic


----------



## nyumitastic

I think the Oneplus 3t (phone) has with 16MP a fairly good camera. Though, for professional shots I have a Nikon here.


----------



## not12bhere

I know it is definitely the photographer that makes the picture, but gear can help the final result:

5DMIV, 24-70 II 2.8L, 100 IS L Macro, 70-200 II 2.8L IS
70D
EOS M3


----------



## yankeexpress

iPhone 5S


----------



## Red PeeKay

Those of you using the iPhone, any tricks or suggestions? Also are you using the stock app or an after market one?


"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## KrisOK

I currently use a Canon 80D as my primary, and recently picked up a well used 5D MK II for full frame. For lenses, I have the new EF-S 18-135 USM as an all around jack of all trades, but most of my newer purchases have been EF lenses that will also work on the 5D. I've currently have a Canon 40mm F/2.8 pancake, a 50mm F/1.4, and a 100mm F/2.8 USM macro. I've also got a Tamron 150-600 sitting under the Christmas tree that my wife won't let me touch until Christmas. Unfortunately I don't own any 'L' glass yet, and probably won't until I can convince myself that it's worth three times the price.


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa

heres one with my Lg -G5 camera phone. its tough to beat the new phones that shoot UHD and 4K video...


----------



## Rolex John

Canon 5 D Mark III - here's my studio:


----------



## J_Leaf

I loaned out a 5D Mark IV from work with a 70-200 f/2.8 as well as the macro lenses I already have. I want to play with the microadjustment and see what can be done when taking those watch photos...


----------



## benasaki

I'm using a 6 year old Pentax KX dslr with a manual 50mm 1.7 prime lens as well as a 50mm macro lens. Since the IS is built into the body all my old stuff is stabilized. I used a dollar tree clear plastic bin as a light tent. Low budget I know.... it works though.


----------



## WreckDiver1321

I'm pretty simple. I use a Nikon D610 with a 24-120mm f/4 for most things, and occasionally my 50mm f/1.8. The 24-120 is a great general purpose lens, and can get fairly close to subjects for more detailed shots. I've been meaning to try out a macro extension tube on it for giggles.

For a tripod, I use a Zomei aluminum. It's not the highest dollar tripod in the world, but it's rock steady, easy to transport, east to set up, and just about bulletproof. I take it with me and use it for a lot of travel photos and landscape shots. Luckily it's fairly lightweight so hiking with it isn't a problem. Obviously for taking photos of watches it works just as well as anything else.

For lighting, I have two very inexpensive but effective methods. One is off-camera flash (I have a manual Yongnuo YN-560 IV) with a diffuser and a white bounce card. Simply set the flash low enough, put the bounce card in position opposite the flash, and take the photo. The other way I do it is using a desk lamp and a picture frame that has tissue paper in it. The tissue paper is an excellent diffuser. Like my flash setup, I also use a bounce card. It creates some nice, natural-light looking photos.

The background I use for a lot of my shots is the remnants of an old pallet. Pull it apart, rearrange them close together, and screw them down on to some 2x2s. Voila! I sanded mine down and left it unfinished to give a nice, raw look. I've toyed with staining it in some way though.

All photos are first given basic edits in Lightroom, then sharpened and edited a bit more in the Google Nik software, then fine-tuned in LR.

This used the flash method.


This one was using the desk lamp.


----------



## PraneethRS

1) Camera: Nikon D610
2) Lens: Nikon 60/2.8 Micro
3) RRS 24L Tripod with Centre Column
4) Arca Swiss P0 Ball-Head
5) Manfrotto Macro Focusing Rail
6) 3x Yongnuo YN685 Speedlight
7) 1x Yongnuo YN622-N Trigger
8) Kenko Extension Tubes
9) A mind boggling amount of foam board in black and white and el cheapo plastic cutting boards from Ikea for diffusion

I started off as a photographer before adding watches as a hobby. Here's a couple images I've shot with the above gear. I usually use only 1 speed light (2 at the most). There's also a BTS image below.


----------



## phatning

Thanks for sharing BTS image. That helps a lot! Nice shots too!



PraneethRS said:


> 1) Camera: Nikon D610
> 2) Lens: Nikon 60/2.8 Micro
> 3) RRS 24L Tripod with Centre Column
> 4) Arca Swiss P0 Ball-Head
> 5) Manfrotto Macro Focusing Rail
> 6) 3x Yongnuo YN685 Speedlight
> 7) 1x Yongnuo YN622-N Trigger
> 8) Kenko Extension Tubes
> 9) A mind boggling amount of foam board in black and white and el cheapo plastic cutting boards from Ikea for diffusion
> 
> I started off as a photographer before adding watches as a hobby. Here's a couple images I've shot with the above gear. I usually use only 1 speed light (2 at the most). There's also a BTS image below.
> 
> View attachment 10414050
> View attachment 10414058
> View attachment 10414066


----------



## phatning

Do you use all those lights to light up your light box? Or do you turn them on selectively pending on your shots?

Thanks!



Rolex John said:


> Canon 5 D Mark III - here's my studio:


----------



## phatning

Holy cow! That's impressive!



czmperbc said:


> I use a bit of everything, old and new! Here is a photo showing some of my cameras, and below the pic is a more detailed list of my equipment.
> 
> Glen
> Focus On Newfoundland
> 
> View attachment 9645266
> 
> 
> - Sony Alpha SLT-A57 DSLR
> 
> - Sony Alpha A550 DSLR
> 
> - Sony Alpha A500 DSLR
> 
> - Sony Alpha A200 DSLR
> 
> - Sony DSC-H50 ultrazoom
> 
> - Minolta Maxxum 700si SLR
> 
> - Minolta Maxxum 700si SLR (b)
> 
> - Minolta Maxxum 7000 SLR
> 
> - Canon AT-1 35mm SLR
> 
> - Canon AE-1 35mm SLR
> 
> - Cosina CT-1 "Super" SLR
> 
> - Asahi Pentax K1000 SLR
> 
> - Kodak Duaflex I TLR
> 
> - Kodak Brownie Flash Six-20
> 
> - Kodak Brownie Target Six-16
> 
> - Canon Canonet 28 35mm rangefinder
> 
> - Fed 2 (D6) 35mm rangefinder
> 
> - Zorki-4 35mm rangefinder
> 
> - Yashica Electro 35 GSN 35mm rangefinder
> 
> - Minolta Hi-Matic "F" 35mm rangefinder
> 
> - Yashica 635 twin lens reflex
> 
> - Franka "Solida 1" medium format folder
> 
> - Franka Rolfix medium format folder
> 
> - Ensign Ranger medium format folder
> 
> - Kodak Autographic 1A medium format folder
> 
> - Vivitar 35ES rangefinder
> 
> - Voigtlander Perkeo 1 medium format folder
> 
> - ONDU hand-crafted medium format (6X6) "Pocket Pinhole" camera
> 
> - Sony DT 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 SAM lens (a)
> 
> - Sony DT 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 SAM lens (b)
> 
> - Sony DT 35mm f/1.8 SAM lens
> 
> - Minolta Maxxum AF 28mm f/2.8 prime lens
> 
> - Minolta Maxxum AF 35-70mm f/4 lens
> 
> - Minolta Maxxum AF 50mm f/1.7 prime lens
> 
> - Minolta Maxxum AF 50mm f/1.7 prime lens (b)
> 
> - Minolta Maxxum AF 135mm f/2.8 prime lens
> 
> - Minolta Maxxum AF 100-200mm f/4.5 lens
> 
> - Minolta Maxxum AF 100-300mm f/4.5-5.6 APO (D) lens
> 
> - Rokinon (Samyang) 8mm f/3.5 MC Fisheye lens
> 
> - Canon FD 50mm f/1.8 lens
> 
> - Canon FD 50mm f/1.8 lens (b)
> 
> - Canon FD 28mm f/2.8 lens
> 
> - Canon FD 70-150mm tele lens
> 
> - Canon 40mm f/2.8 lens
> 
> - Industar 26M LTM 50mm f/2.8 lens
> 
> - Industar 61M LTM 53mm f/2.8 lens
> 
> - Yashinon DX 45mm f/1.7 lens
> 
> - Minolta Rokkor 38mm f/2.7 lens
> 
> - Cosina 50mm f/2 lens
> 
> - Cosina 80-200mm f/4.5-5.6 lens
> 
> - Pentax 50mm f/2 lens
> 
> - Pentax 135mm f/2.8 lens
> 
> - Manfrotto 715B tripod
> 
> - Lowepro Flipside 400 backpack
> 
> - Lowepro Adventurer 120 shoulder bag
> 
> - Vanguard VGP-13 aluminum case
> 
> - Vanguard VGP-3202 aluminum case
> 
> - Vertical Battery Grip - VG-B50AM
> 
> - Vertical Battery Grip - Minolta VC-700
> 
> - Vertical Battery Grip - Ownuser MIG-SA65RB
> 
> - Minolta Program 3500xi flash
> 
> - Minolta Maxxum 2800 flash
> 
> - Canon 199A Speedlite flash
> 
> - Hanimex X322 flash
> 
> - Vintage Leningrad-7 light meter
> 
> - Kodak Brownie Flash six-20 flash gun
> 
> - Hugo Meyer Pocket range finder (shoe mount)
> 
> - various filters, lens hoods
> 
> - Macro reverse-mount adapter (incl. step-up/down rings)
> 
> - Triple axis spirit level
> 
> - KMZ (FSU) turret viewfinder
> 
> - custom "Gordy" wrist straps
> 
> - Gariz hand-stitched leather neck strap
> 
> - Film developing equipment and various supplies


----------



## phatning

Miss my M8. Still have a M2 (button rewind).

The last few close-up shots, were they taken by M8.2?



theblotted said:


> Non-watch photos, Leica M8.2 or M3, with Summicron 35 or Voigtlander Super-Wide 15...
> 
> View attachment 9391906
> 
> 
> View attachment 9391914
> 
> 
> View attachment 9391922
> 
> 
> View attachment 9391930
> 
> 
> For watches, I prefer a Panasonic GF3 with Leica Macro-Elmarit 45/2.8...
> 
> View attachment 9391962
> 
> 
> View attachment 9391946
> 
> 
> View attachment 9391954
> 
> 
> View attachment 9391938


----------



## innivus

Used to use Pentax. Loved the backwards capability, and even got pretty good with manual lenses (side note: how did people ever shoot action with manual focus and film? I would waste most of my action shots, but never cared 'cause it was digital...). I switched to Sony a7, and then the Sony a7rII, with a few native lenses and a ton of adapted lenses. Not much that camera won't do. Still miss my Pentax, and think about going back since they introduced the k-1.


----------



## theblotted

phatning said:


> Miss my M8. Still have a M2 (button rewind).
> 
> The last few close-up shots, were they taken by M8.2?


I also have a M3 passed down from my Grandpa (but needs service). What a great machine.

Last 4 pics were taken with the GF3 with the macro 45/2.8 lens.


----------



## CorbinDallas

Any recommendations on a mirrorless camera which can also shoot 4K? So far I have been looking at either the sony A6500, Lumix GH4 (or GH5 when it arrives), or Sony A7Rii? Primary uses would be taking family photos, landscapes, and also doing car/tech/watch review reviews.


----------



## pycvalade

I really depends.. for my watches I mainly use what's with me all the time: my phone (iPhone 6s)! Recently got those clip-on addons to add some macro, wide angle and fisheye capabilities to the thing.

Otherwise, I use (to work) Canon EOS 1D4 + 11-16/2.8 Tokina + 24-70/2.8 + 70-200/2.8 IS II. Also had at one point that 100mm macro I really loved for watches but sold because it wasn't used enough IMO.

I'd say, stat with your phone and adapters. Fiddle around with light. Then maybe have a look into those mirrorless newcomers like Fuji's or Olympus'


----------



## innivus

CorbinDallas said:


> Any recommendations on a mirrorless camera which can also shoot 4K? So far I have been looking at either the sony A6500, Lumix GH4 (or GH5 when it arrives), or Sony A7Rii? Primary uses would be taking family photos, landscapes, and also doing car/tech/watch review reviews.


Depends mostly on budget. If you can and want to drop $4000 on a Sony AR7ii body and lens, go for it. Perhaps the best camera out there; certainly the top of the line mirrorless. If you aren't going to make huge prints (anything above, say, 18x11), and will be doing a lot of indoor shooting, the A7Sii might be even better - it's tweaked to be better at video that the A7Rii, and the low light capabilities are out of this world.


----------



## CorbinDallas

Thanks for the response! I have been reading a lot about the A7Sii also and it's been getting some great reviews. I think I'm going to rent both and see which one I prefer. I'll follow back here and let you all know!


----------



## conkmwc

Mostly my Galaxy S7! But I also use a Canon 50D and Sigma lens.


----------



## spencer17

conkmwc said:


> Mostly my Galaxy S7! But I also use a Canon 50D and Sigma lens.


Which Sigma lens do you have?


----------



## yankeexpress

Sergio Hart said:


> First, hello from Rio de Janeiro to you all! I'm new to WUS and would very much appreciate to know how you guys manage to take such beautiful pics. What equipment are you using (cameras, filters, special backgrounds, lenses, ilumination tents...)? Thanks for sharing!












iPhone 5S


----------



## briburt

Nikon D90 with 40mm f2.8 1:1 macro lens. Some post processing either in Lightroom or the Mac Photos app. Below is a selection of recent shots.


----------



## 5thpixel

Just photographed this one yesterday for testing. I used a Canon 5D Mark II, 70-200 at ƒ16, 1/200th ISO 100, three Profoto D1 500w/s. Watch photography not normally my gig.


----------



## HanWatchHan

Nikon D50 is nice!


----------



## r171pt

Canon 6d
Canon EF lenses 16-35 F/4 L IS| 24-70 F/4 L IS | 50mm 1.4 | 85mm 1.8 | 70-200 F/4 L IS


----------



## mui.richard

Nikon D5, AF Micro-Nikkor
200mm f/4D, single speedlight, soft-boxed on PocketWizard. Post in CaptureOne.










Nikon D5, AF-S NIKKOR 28mm f/1.8G, single speedlight, soft-boxed on PocketWizard. Post in CaptureOne.










Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## spencer17

Richard, nice choice in the 28mm 1.8, have one myself and love it. A more affordable alternative than the 24mm 1.4.


----------



## Time In

....all I have to use is my Motorola android,....if I take my time I can come up with a pretty damn good pic. In the 70's I took a photography class ...and bought a Konica T3 SLR. Back then it was 100 or 200 speed film. Eventually 400 came out and was an amazing change. (as a start... the 1st 2 rolls you ever took, the requirement was to write down every aperture and shutter speed to "learn" on every picture). I took excellent and non-boring pictures....still do. A lot of work and effort went into taking photos...plus you had to wait till developed to see a finished product. (thank God for the 1 hr photo booths) For many years I have been impressed with the new "digitals" and crave to own one. How cool can it be to and snap off 50+ shots for 1 pic...and costs nada !! I'm ready to grab one and feel about $1500 will get me started..... I have fun here..but have other interests and hobbies besides watches I invest in . I love spending $$...but don't need to try keep pace with everyone around the world !! And I'd like to be more competitive on pics....don't be fooled . Plus I hate to keep bugging my financial adviser for more money !! Since this thread isn't really for posting pics..I won't show you what I can do with a phone. There is a thread going on now about posting some "best pics" and also one just on "phone" pictures....mine are in there. WUS is highly oriented on pictures..and sharing knowledge . You'll enjoy the fun !! People here are pretty friendly...trolls do exist but are a minority. Welcome aboard and looking forward to some daily pics from you !! ......SCREW it !!! others have pics....here's a few....


----------



## mui.richard

spencer17 said:


> Richard, nice choice in the 28mm 1.8, have one myself and love it. A more affordable alternative than the 24mm 1.4.


Thanks mate. No use really to go with the 24/1.4 as I seldom use such a lens on the job anyways.

The 28 is tack sharp and dirt cheap 

Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## spencer17

mui.richard said:


> Thanks mate. No use really to go with the 24/1.4 as I seldom use such a lens on the job anyways.
> 
> The 28 is tack sharp and dirt cheap
> 
> Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


Yep, no complaining here. It is quite the deal and performs astoundingly well for my purposes.


----------



## Andy_Curtis

Fujifilm XT-1 body
18-55 f2-4OIS
35m f2
Nissin i40 flash
Manfrotto befree travel tripod.


----------



## THE_BARCODE_GUY

Two ends of the spectrum... IPhone 6 and Nikon D80


----------



## odinslostcandy

Just got a Nikon D800. 50mm F 1.8 lens and a Manfrotto bogen tripod. First shot with it.


----------



## spencer17

odinslostcandy said:


> Just got a Nikon D800. 50mm F 1.8 lens and a Manfrotto bogen tripod. First shot with it.


 You just got yourself a very nice setup there. What did you have before, if anything?


----------



## odinslostcandy

spencer17 said:


> You just got yourself a very nice setup there. What did you have before, if anything?


A camera phone. Haha


----------



## Brian Gaugler

Mainly use my Canon 60D with the plastic fantastic 50 1.8, makes for great blurry backgrounds and really pops the watch out into the foreground. Looking to upgrade both the camera and lenses soon as the camera is lacking in ISO performance and starting to get hot spots, and the lens is quite soft wide open


----------



## Don Madson

Canon EOS 70D, five lenses, (70-200L,10-20, 18-250, 100 Macro, 17-70) Mamiya 645 Pro TL with 5 lenses (45mm, 80mm, 55-110, 150mm, 210), couple flash units, tripod, monopod, various gadgets and accessories. The Canon is for my sports photography and general work, the Mamiya is a medium format camera relegated to black/white work.


----------



## danicycle

Canon 40D w/ Tamron 17-50 2.8 lens .. 50mm prime Canon (Nifty Fifty) as backup at times.


----------



## Ladit

Rolleiflex Model T 1958.


----------



## Xjzha1

Canon 5Dmk3
Canon 24-70 L f2.8
Canon 85L 1.2
As many others have said lighting is key but you don't always need flash or special lighting for it. If you have direct sun light diffuse it with white bed sheets etc.


----------



## Frossty

I use my iPhone 6 and Photoshop


----------



## Tiss0t

iPhone 7
Nikon d5100 + Sigma 17-50mm f/2.8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiss0t

iPhone 7
Nikon d5100 + Sigma 17-50mm f/2.8


----------



## fancywatchz

I like my Canon 7D with 100mm f/2.8 macro. It's a bit "outdated" now but still serves me well.


----------



## KP97

Panasonic GX85 with kit 12-35mm f3.5-5.6 + 42.5mm f1.7 lens.


----------



## GreenManalishi

Nikon D610 and D5200
Rokinon 14 2.8 (manual focus, but one of my favorites)
Nikon 50 1.8
Nikon 85 1.8
Tamron 70-200 2.8 (new and great portrait lens)
Many speedlights, light stands, tripods, and various other gear

I'm sure I forgot something.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

It's not the equipment, it's what you know.







Panasonic LUMIX LX5


----------



## viisshnu

I have a Nikon D200, D70s combo, a sturdy iron tripod, an extension tube, a 50mm 1.8D lens, SB-600 flash and some white paper. That is all is needed to do some great macro watch photography. Cheers.


----------



## DateJustAGuy

fancywatchz said:


> I like my Canon 7D with 100mm f/2.8 macro. It's a bit "outdated" now but still serves me well.


No, it is not outdated. You do not need to keep up with technology as long as the new tech cannot beat your images


----------



## DateJustAGuy

Canon 5D MK2, Canon 50D + grip, Canon XS + grip, 200mm 2.8 v2, 50mm 1.8, 85mm 1.8, 18-55mm Kit lens, 55mm-250mm II IS (I seldom use the last two). I am a big big fan of primes. I cannot afford 35 1.2 v2 and the 24-70mm 2.8 v2 at the moment, which will fulfill my quest (?). Perhaps I have to get rid of few of my watches and get the 24-70 2.8, but I can't...you know what I mean ;-).

PS: It is a time consuming hobby, sometimes I feel I have more gear than great pictures that I can brag about :-d.


----------



## DateJustAGuy

odinslostcandy said:


> A camera phone. Haha


Not bad at all I would say. At times I have felt my iPhone 6 takes stunning pictures than my 5d Mk2 (low light conditions), and very compact. The processor and the technology that runs on iPhone 6 (and other phones) right now is many many times advanced than your desktop PC from 2003-04.


----------



## DateJustAGuy

cuthbert said:


> I only shoot film and I've old SLRs from the 70s and 80s mostly, but also a 1939 Leica IIIb.
> 
> At the moment I am overusing a beatiful Pentax LX with a small kit of K lenses, including a K50 mm f1.2.


I have shot B&W and color films for a while when I was shooting DSLR in-parallel. It was fun, unfortunately I stopped because the cost of processing was not affordable and not many places do film processing anymore where I live in the US.


----------



## DateJustAGuy

ARS said:


> Canon 5D line (owned original through Mark III), assorted prime lenses, and--perhaps most importantly--an assortment of mid-level off-camera lighting options (slaved speedlights, Alienbees strobes...)


Same here. a big fan of primes on full-frames, owned 5D classic (sold) and now 5D Mk2 and a 50D. I know this is an old thread, but what kind of lighting you use for outdoor save-the-date kind of shoot? Thanks!


----------



## DateJustAGuy

phatning said:


> Holy cow! That's impressive!


Wondering how often he/she will use all these gear.


----------



## DateJustAGuy

Xjzha1 said:


> Canon 5Dmk3
> Canon 24-70 L f2.8
> Canon 85L 1.2
> As many others have said lighting is key but you don't always need flash or special lighting for it. If you have direct sun light diffuse it with white bed sheets etc.


Hey, do you have the 24-70 V2? or V1?
I love the versatility of the 24-70 2.8, but my budget will allow me to only get the V1.
Is it worth the money to get V2? How would you compare the performance of v1 Vs v2?
Appreciate your inputs here. Thanks!


----------



## DateJustAGuy

theblotted said:


> I also have a M3 passed down from my Grandpa (but needs service). What a great machine.
> 
> Last 4 pics were taken with the GF3 with the macro 45/2.8 lens.


Your instagram page was very enjoyable, Thanks.
Liked the vintage omega wrapped around the Glenlivet, good creativity there!


----------



## DateJustAGuy

Rolex John said:


> Canon 5 D Mark III - here's my studio:


Hey, Very nice looking set up there. Is there any chance of making this an income generating hobby?
I have a lot of gear but always shy to go professional, not that I am not confident but somehow...just wanted to know, Thanks.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

DateJustAGuy said:


> Hey, Very nice looking set up there. Is there any chance of making this an income generating hobby?
> I have a lot of gear but always shy to go professional, not that I am not confident but somehow...just wanted to know, Thanks.


Go professional and you'll never be able to afford more than a Timex


----------

